

Show HN: Chat like Question and Answers - alexjray
http://alex-ray.github.io/qna

======
starshadowx2
The domain alexjray.com comes up as red and dangerous in WOT -
[https://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/alexjray.com](https://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/alexjray.com)

Seems like it may have been a spam domain in the past, I would recommend
making a forum post to get people to review your site and hopefully fix this.

~~~
alexjray
Thanks for the review heads up starshadowx2, I head no idea. Im looking into
it now.

------
pixellab
Oh man, I really like this!

(I'm assuming it would be use for forms...)

Have you tested it with any forms out in the real world yet? I'd be curious to
see some conversion data comparing a QnA style form to a traditional one. My
guess is this works best for shortish forms.

~~~
wingerlang
Here's a similar idea
[http://www.typeform.com/examples](http://www.typeform.com/examples)

For a long form it was okay, once, since it acted as a tutorial of sorts.
After that I believe it would get tedious.

~~~
pixellab
I saw Typeform about a week ago. Looks pretty slick. Planning on trying that
at some point too.

Totally agree that the handholding nature of it could be really powerful as a
tutorial, especially in user onboarding.

